# Volunteering speed dating in Lambeth: Wed 16th Aug



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

Haven't seen anyone else put this up yet 

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/2011/120811VolunteeringSpeedDating.htm



> Following the recent public disorder, many residents called to ask us how they can help out. We have been amazed by the response and so we are co-ordinating a 'volunteering speed dating' event at 6pm on Wednesday August 17 to capture your willingness to get involved in the community.
> If you have been inspired by the recent community response to the Lambeth 'community clean up' or you have always just wanted to volunteer then come talk to like minded people.
> *Who is invited?* Anyone who wants to volunteer in Lambeth - no matter what level of commitment they want to give.
> *What will happen there?*  You can have as much of a role as you want on the day. Come along to:
> ...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmph.  I'm probably busy at 6pm tomorrow. And when I've looked into volunteering locally before they only seem to want people when I'm at work.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 16, 2011)

I can get along for 7-ish. Might sniff around a few stalls and see what's afoot...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 16, 2011)

If you notice something that can be done evenings or weekends I'd be interested to know what.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2011)

Even if I could get there tomorrow evening (which I doubt), AFAIK few places want volunteers who might or might not turn up and are likely to cancel at 10 minutes' notice.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah, there is another thread. Perhaps not as helpful a title as this but it does have the useful quality of the correct date!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-on-wednesday-17-august.279328/#post-10381103

Suggest this thread is abandoned - quimcunx, I'll keep an eye out for evening and weekend stuff and let you know.


----------



## hmmph (Aug 17, 2011)

> Ah, there is another thread. Perhaps not as helpful a title as this but it does have the useful quality of the correct date!



The title was copied directly from the email recieved from the council...


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 19, 2011)

---


----------

